# Muscle Bikes that are For Sale at Memory Lane & Ann Arbor



## bashton (Apr 26, 2017)

Here is a request for sellers at the ML and AA meets this week;

PLEASE put a price on the bikes you are offering for sale. If you are firm on a price, simply put "Firm" next to the price. We all love to negotiate, but I have no problem on "bottom line" pricing also.

As many of you know, I am a stone cash buyer for the bikes I would like to add to my collection of nearly 100 bikes. It seems like 80% of the time when nice bikes are not tagged with a price, it is because the seller is asking far too much IMO and is wasting both of our time. Of course, this does not need to apply to beater/picker cheap bikes.

I love this hobby and want to have fun with it, as I am sure most of you are also. Hope I don't upset anyone, but geeeez...is this too much to ask?

Thanks and looking forward to seeing many old friends and making some new ones over the next few days and adding some bikes to our collection!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 29, 2017)

LOL Tell that to Gary


----------



## bashton (Apr 29, 2017)

If you mean Gary Wold, his bikes were priced. I purchased a gorgeous all original Coppertone Mini Twinn from him.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------

